# Bunnies at Play!! (PICS)



## Lizzie098 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just thought I'd post some of my bunny pics for you all. Enjoy!!!





"I can hear you"




"I'm so pretty"




"Are you going to eat me???"




" Hoppin' down the bunny trail"




"Peak-a-boo"




"Energy... leaving... body..."




"I'm ready for a nap!"




"Can you tell we had fun?"




"Mommy is happy to see us come home!"




"Daddy too!"




"Lady(Dog) and Sassy(Cat) wanted to get in a picture too"


----------



## WoolyWabbits (Jun 11, 2011)

Lizzie098 said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd post some of my bunny pics for you all. Enjoy!!!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3877_bunnies_013.jpg
> "I can hear you"
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3877_bunnies_014.jpg
> ...


lol they all look so cute!!!!!


----------



## Tracey (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing - great pictures!!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 12, 2011)

I love the pictures!  Thanks for sharing!

But . . . I am kind of jealous of that green stuff, that, if memory serves, is called grass!

Terrible drought down here in Texas!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 12, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> I love the pictures!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> But . . . I am kind of jealous of that green stuff, that, if memory serves, is called grass!
> 
> Terrible drought down here in Texas!


Me too.  I miss grass.


----------



## BarredBuff (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice rabbits! I cant wait to breed mine again in September.....


----------



## dewey (Jun 12, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> rockdoveranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, yes, grass is so very nice....but a yard of mowed weeds, kept mowed short, looks like grass and grows, well, like weeds (hardly any water for a lush lawn).  

Very pretty pics!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 13, 2011)

What adorable pictures. They are all so cute.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 14, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> I love the pictures!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> But . . . I am kind of jealous of that green stuff, that, if memory serves, is called grass!
> 
> Terrible drought down here in Texas!


Yeah so far we are doing good in WI (Knocking on wood), lol!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jun 14, 2011)

Love the "helicopter ears" !


----------



## Eia (Jun 15, 2011)

Your rabbit are gorgeous! They all look very happy!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 18, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so dry here we don't even have weeds.  I hope people don't set the rest of the state on fire this 4th of July.  We are already choking on smoke from a fire a 100 miles away.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 18, 2011)

We are experiencing Coccidiosis in one of our lambs right now and I am sure it has to be from the drought.  In almost 7 years of having sheep, this is a first for us.

I too worry about fires out here.  We are near the end of a mile and 1/2 dead end road and I always worry about people not watching their burn barrels, and fireworks.   Several years ago a neighbor across the street was clearing his fence line and burning what he cut away.  In the dark of night, hours after he left to go back home, we were outside and saw a fire flare up.  My husband and another neighbor went out and put it out.  We have also stopped on our rural roads to stomp out little grass fires started, I guess, by people throwing out their cigarettes as they drive.

Heck!  We deserve gold stars, don't you think?

There was once a well blow-out down the road and we were not allowed to drive down our road so we could get to the other side where there were cross roads.  Pretty scary.

My husband always tells me we can escape on foot through pastures, but my luck a bull would take me down . . . not a fire.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 18, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> We are experiencing Coccidiosis in one of our lambs right now and I am sure it has to be from the drought.  In almost 7 years of having sheep, this is a first for us.
> 
> I too worry about fires out here.  We are near the end of a mile and 1/2 dead end road and I always worry about people not watching their burn barrels, and fireworks.   Several years ago a neighbor across the street was clearing his fence line and burning what he cut away.  In the dark of night, hours after he left to go back home, we were outside and saw a fire flare up.  My husband and another neighbor went out and put it out.  We have also stopped on our rural roads to stomp out little grass fires started, I guess, by people throwing out their cigarettes as they drive.
> 
> ...


All fireworks have been banned here.  Even the little ones and sparklers.  It's going to be interesting to see how well they can enforce it.


----------

